# Has anyone toured the inside of Buckingham Palace?



## 3kids4me (Jun 28, 2011)

What did you think?  Was it worth the time and admission price?

Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope.  The day we were in that area and thinking of touring the palace was closed.  The Queen was having a tea party for several hundred of her closest _friends_.  I've never seen so many hats in one place in my life. :whoopie:


----------



## Kay H (Jun 29, 2011)

I did yrs ago.  Don't remember much and don't remember cost but I guess I thought it was worth thr price.  You are limited to the specific areas of the palace you can visit.  That's one of those did it once, probabaly would not do it again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought it was fabulous!  It is a self-guided tour with a head set, so you can go at your own pace and spend time on whatever interests you.  I probably wouldn't take kids unless they are very interested in priceless antiques and paintings - it's not a high energy tour, and they will have to be quiet and careful.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2011)

I should have added that if the palace was open to tours the day we went by there, we would have definitely done it.  I have no idea what the cost was though.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 29, 2011)

I specifically planned my trip to London for a time when the Palace was open for tours -- I went on an optional with a 12-day tour I was doing in the UK, and I didn't note the specific cost (sorry, I usually do).  Here are my short comments from my travel blog:

"Tour this afternoon was an optional, costs 2+ times as much for Buck Pal than if I'd queued up and bought my own ticket, but awfully nice to be dropped off close by and have a pre-set time to go into things. We started with a visit to the Royal Mews, that was too long. Saw a few coaches and a few horses. The rarely used State coach is big and beautiful - very gold and elaborate. The “Glass Coach” that carried Diana to her wedding is on display with a small photo of her in it. No postcards of her in the official shops, tho. A few different cards with Camilla; I expect they're not big sellers. 
Had a bit of a wait to go into Buck Pal - snarl at security - almost like airport security. Since we were still outside, I snapped a photo of the waiting crowd (way before security) and got sternly warned that photos were only allowed in the garden. The audio guide is included and well worth using (I don't normally like them, but this one was well-done and easy to use). Buck Pal is not all that interesting looking on the outside, but inside it is marvelous (I seem to be saying “spectacular” a lot on this trip) -- “absolutely brilliant” -- I think I could say better than Versailles, but that may be just because it's fully furnished and Versailles is nearly empty. I almost “cried for happy” on the way out - so glad I came at this time of year when it's possible to visit Buckingham Palace. They had the room that is used for State Banquets all set up with flowers and table service (and mannequins to show a server, page and guards). Wonderful artwork, appointments and architecture. 

It was a 15 minute walk through the garden (rather plain) to the place to catch the bus outside the exit. Good thing I didn't dawdle inside. We were a little rushed for time, but I was getting pretty tired once again anyway, so it probably was about right. The guidebook (L4.95) does not do it justice - there are also other more detailed books, but I can't carry that many books home! Still haven't seen much of the front of Buck Pal - maybe it's more impressive out there on the outside (the inside is totally impressive). "

Yes, it's more impressive from the front than I had seen earlier.  Anyway, I loved it and would recommend the visit to anyone who enjoys seeing castles, art, etc.  There's nothing like it in this country, for sure (I used to work at Biltmore, the largest private home in the U.S.).


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 30, 2011)

We loved it.  Was a great day- we had beautiful weather and it wasn't as crowded as many of the sights because they do a lot of crowd control and keep the numbers manageable (plus it is soooo big inside).  We had our two sons and they did well.  There is a kids audio tour and they used that.  At the end there was a room for children with coloring pages and you could make crowns, and other kid related activities- they directed us there as we were leaving because we had the children.  We ate at the restaurant in the back too and the food was very good- then had ice cream in the gardens which the children enjoyed.  Was very peaceful since it is all surrounded by high walls- a real oasis in the city.  I would definitely recommend doing it if you are there when it's open- they do sometimes close due to the Royals using the building so you have to check which days will be available.  We also did the Queen's gallery and the mews and enjoyed those too.

tlwmkw


----------



## mbh (Jun 30, 2011)

*Worth it*

Did it with two 15 year olds and they also really liked it. Did like the fact that the portrait of George III was relatively small.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 30, 2011)

No, but Jerry and I did get to eat lunch in the House of Lords dining room along with (then) TUGger Steve C. and Lord Cocks.  The Lord then got us tickets to Tony Blair's weekly Question and Answer.

I don't know if this all would impress you or not, but the concierge at Allen House was impressed 

BTW, Lord Cocks and Jerry had an interest in common.  They were both big Laurel & Hardy fans.

Fern


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 1, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> No, but Jerry and I did get to eat lunch in the House of Lords dining room along with (then) TUGger Steve C. and Lord Cocks.  The Lord then got us tickets to Tony Blair's weekly Question and Answer.
> 
> I don't know if this all would impress you or not, but the concierge at Allen House was impressed
> 
> ...



Lord Cocks?  

Actually, sounds great for me...not so much for a 13 year old....


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 1, 2011)

*Lord Cocks*

Lord Cocks died in 2001  His obituary tells a lot about his life.  Besides being somewhat of a character, he actually held some very important positions.  You wouldn't know it just to talk to him, he was not at all self-important.

Fern



3kids4me said:


> Lord Cocks?
> 
> Actually, sounds great for me...not so much for a 13 year old....


----------



## scotlass (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Dress!*

We did the tour two weeks ago and they now have on display Kate's wedding dress.  There is a video also which talks about the making of it.  Quite interesting.  The whole tour was well worth it.


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 17, 2011)

How do I go about buying entry tickets if I do it on my own? Can you buy them a day or more early to avoid lines on the day of actual entrance? Is it a timed entrance?

We go next June....


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 17, 2011)

The tour of the palace is only available for a few months while the queen is out of town.  I think she goes to Balmoral Castle for the summer.  It seems like it was July, August and September last year.

We were there in early September and enjoyed the tour quite a bit.  We watched the changing of the guards and then toured the palace.  Afterwards we had a nice snack (tea!) in the garden.

We bought our tickets in advanced and it was timed entry.  There are no bathrooms available on the tour so come prepared.

Deb


----------



## Larry (Aug 17, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> The tour of the palace is only available for a few months while the queen is out of town.  I think she goes to Balmoral Castle for the summer.  It seems like it was July, August and September last year.
> 
> We were there in early September and enjoyed the tour quite a bit.  We watched the changing of the guards and then toured the palace.  Afterwards we had a nice snack (tea!) in the garden.
> 
> ...



I think you are correct. We were dissapointed because we wanted to go when we were there in November 2009 but found out it was only open during summer.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 17, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> Has anyone toured the inside of Buckingham Palace?
> 
> What did you think?  Was it worth the time and admission price?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, I took the tour a few minutes ago...  it was free and worth the time.   

Just click on the each of the _rooms_ on the web page.

http://www.royal.gov.uk/TheRoyalResidences/BuckinghamPalace/VirtualRooms/Overview.aspx


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I did the first year it opened.

It was nice, not the very best palace I've ever seen, but they only allow you into certain publice rooms.

Still, it was just fascinating to be inside having seen it from the outside for many years.

Word of advice: Since there's a lot going on next year (the Queen's Jubilee and the Olympics), get your tickets online before going if they still offer that.

Sharon, pls. call me at home so that we can chat further on this. I might have some info available in my stored vacation info files.


----------



## elaine (Aug 25, 2011)

yes. we loved it. For ease of booking, we used viator.com. They are vouchers for timed tickets (2:30pm, I think). Just take voucher and redeem--takes 5 minutes vs. 2+ hr long line. Also, we really enjoyed the Ceremony of the Keys at the Tower of London. Google or look on ricksteves.com to find info. You must write for free tickets--you can buy the International Postage on the USPS website--don't bother with post office, I went to several--including main PO in DC and they didn't have it. My kids loved hearing the stories and the Beefeaters say "Hark, who goes there?"


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like the palace is only open in August and September?

Elaine...my older daughter and I did the Ceremony of the Keys in 2008.  I loved it and will try to do it again with this daughter.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 26, 2011)

My post office has international postal reply thingies available as I write this. Not all of them did, though. In fact, hardly any did.

So, if you need to get the two for the Keys Ceremony (we went last May, loved it !), let me know.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 26, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> Looks like the palace is only open in August and September?
> 
> Elaine...my older daughter and I did the Ceremony of the Keys in 2008.  I loved it and will try to do it again with this daughter.




Yes. I think when the Queen is at Windsor or Balmoral for the summer, they open up Buckingham.

I enjoyed it.


Windsor is wonderful, too. Just a jaunt from Heathrow or a a nice train ride from London. Great little town, too.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> Looks like the palace is only open in August and September?
> 
> Elaine...my older daughter and I did the Ceremony of the Keys in 2008.  I loved it and will try to do it again with this daughter.



When we were there last summer in July we were told (by a friend who lives just outside London) that the palace was open for "the summer".  However, the day we went by we couldn't tour as the Queen was having a tea party.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sharon,
  Please click on this link for great info, value and choices. Viator is good, too.

  J.  http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/default.asp?action=article&ID=30


----------

